# Weird contractor?



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> I'm calling all of your wives and see if there is something you all have to do this weekend that is more productive that this P.O.S. thread.:jester:
> 
> Wonder what they may have to say? That is the only patrol you clowns are scared of.:laughing:


 your right...
it's beer thirty here in redneckville


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> I'm calling all of your wives and see if there is something you all have to do this weekend that is more productive that this P.O.S. thread.:jester:
> 
> Wonder what they may have to say? That is the only patrol you clowns are scared of.:laughing:


My wife is away this weekend... Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

mmike032 said:


> your right...
> it's beer thirty here in redneckville



it's lortab-tirdy a little further north :laughing:

This is after surgery, lest anyone gets the wrong idea.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> My wife is away this weekend... Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.:laughing:


Even the love of your life needs a break from you. 
I feel her pain.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

I once used hot glue for an art project in 8th grade


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

J F said:


> it's lortab-tirdy a little further north :laughing:


 Loratab 30s:w00t:

I knew you were holding out


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Gus. She only escapes me for a day or two a year. I bet she wishes it was more.

She misses me already.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Thanks Gus. She only escapes me for a day or two a year. I bet she wishes it was more.
> 
> *She misses me already*.


 just cause you tell yourself that doesnt make it true


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

mmike032 said:


> Loratab 30s:w00t:
> 
> I knew you were holding out



Don't I wish...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> My wife is away this weekend... Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.:laughing:


OK, done deal.



Gus Dering said:


> Even the love of your life needs a break from you.
> I feel her pain.:laughing::laughing:


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> This right here pretty much guarantee's none of your post's from this point forward will have any useful responses. Just an FYI.
> 
> I'm guessing you're one of those guys that call the police on your neighbors when they fart in your direction.


I'll bet he's a middle child, too.

:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

mmike032 said:


> just cause you tell yourself that doesnt make it true


Wanna see the text Mike????


I know how she feels....I can't imagine why though:blink:

Oh ya, I remember....I make the money and she spends it....:w00t:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

what happened to the op? :shifty:


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Wanna see the text Mike????
> 
> 
> I know how she feels....I can't imagine why though:blink:
> ...


 all women send 'I miss u" text to the hubbies while their out banging
the milkman


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

He saw that the thread was closed ?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

mmike032 said:


> all women send 'I miss u" text to the hubbies while their out banging
> the milkman


If she's happy I'm happy.

While she's banging the milkman I can nail the barmaid...:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

strathd said:


> He saw that the thread was closed ?


funny, doesn't look closed.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

J F said:


> what happened to the op? :shifty:


I think he's busy reporting all of us.:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

No...it doesn't look closed...now I'm really confused. Is this thread closed?


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

Leo G said:


> If she's happy I'm happy.
> 
> While she's banging the milkman I can nail the barmaid...:whistling


 :thumbup:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

J F said:


> No...it doesn't look closed...now I'm really confused. Is this thread closed?


Well, yes it is. See post # 38


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ahhhh...damn, these pain pills are better than I thought...I've been imagining all this witty reparte'...niiiiice


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You know who the real victim of this thread is?

WarnerConst. He's going to have to put up with nachography as his new BFF.. and E and E and E....


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

:confused1:


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

I am going to Subway today. What kind of sandwich is your favorite?

Please post dressing, and veggies, and if you like it toated or not.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Subway Club, lettuce, pickle, red pepper, salt and pepper, oil, provolone cheese. White grinder roll not toasted.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Meatball Marinara, white cheese, olives, wheat not toasted. Oh yeah honey mustard sauce.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Fried spam, lettuce, swiss cheese, oil and vingrette, toastedwheat bread


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Fried SPAM


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Crock said:


> I am going to Subway today. What kind of sandwich is your favorite?
> 
> Please post dressing, and veggies, and if you like it *toated* or not.


Toated :laughing: Sir would you like that toated to a table or out to your truck? Customer: No thanks I'll toat it myself.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

subway offends all sense of good taste...now this thread has gone too far and needs to be stopped.....ridiculous....


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I gotta agree with you on this one, subway sucks...especially if you have any decent sub shop around...it really is amazing how bad subway is


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It could be worse...he could have asked what you wanted on your Domino's pizza. :w00t:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Spicy Italian (like my women) with lettuce pickles and O&V here.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm going to Quisno's......... Well not now, maybe Monday.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I heard good thing's about Quizno's, but I just couldn't get past their little singing fried rat mascots.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

What about their talking bun warmer?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

50 if you count the red-headed dwarf with 7" stilletto heels


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> What about their talking bun warmer?



:w00t:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

loneframer said:


> 50 if you count the red-headed dwarf with 7" stilletto heels


:shutup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

loneframer said:


> 50 if you count the red-headed dwarf with 7" stilletto heels


 Nevermind, I was thinking about something else.:thumbsup:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

If smoking is so bad, why is Bar-B-Q so good?


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

macography said:


> Ok, so theres a guy I know who does trim carpentry, *but doesn't use nails, he uses hot glue. He just smothers the stuff on like PB&J and holds the peice to the wall/ceiling with masking tape,*


I've been framing like that since 1983......what's wrong with it......:thumbup:


----------



## macography (Jun 21, 2009)

mmike032 said:


> j,
> i cant find the fu smiley,
> so i owe you 5 across the street


----------



## macography (Jun 21, 2009)

Sot sot sot sot sot sot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sot


----------



## macography (Jun 21, 2009)

Joe Carola said:


> I've been framing like that since 1983......what's wrong with it......:thumbup:


The fact that you have to rip it out later due to temp changes, and isn't it easier to nail it w/ a nail gun then having to clamp it?:thumbsup:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

macography said:


> The fact that you have to rip it out later due to temp changes, and isn't it easier to nail it w/ a nail gun then having to clamp it?:thumbsup:


He uses glue that isnt affected by temperature change, you dont know much about construction do you?


----------



## macography (Jun 21, 2009)

mmike032 said:


> SOT J...
> SOT
> 
> 
> ...


No, he thinks thats the painters job.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

macography said:


> Joe Carola said:
> 
> 
> > I've been framing like that since 1983......what's wrong with it......:thumbup:
> ...


----------



## macography (Jun 21, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> He uses glue that isnt affected by temperature change, you dont know much about construction do you?


No youre right I'm totally oblivious to construction, i just worked for it for 20 years now, since i was 12, thats why i have a site: http://www.bethesdatoo.com and thats why i'm making money for it. Yeah Home Depot aisle walker, I'm just not a carpenter, I just pretend I am....


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> What about their talking bun warmer?


 I thought it died from cardiac arrest?


----------



## macography (Jun 21, 2009)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> I thought it died from cardiac arrest?


sot, I'm about to report people, you should know who you are....


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Whou you calling sot, sot?



macography said:


> Sot sot sot sot sot sot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sotsot sot sot sot sot


 
Main Entry:sot Pronunciation: \ˈsät\ Function:_noun_ Etymology:Middle English, fool, from Old English _sott_Date:1592 *:* a habitual drunkard



Maybe you should be posting here:
http://www.al-anon.alateen.org/


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

macography said:


> No youre right I'm totally oblivious to construction, i just worked for it for 20 years now, since i was 12, thats why i have a site: http://www.bethesdatoo.com and thats why i'm making money for it. Yeah Home Depot aisle walker, I'm just not a carpenter, I just pretend I am....


No way I'd buy a house from someone who doesnt do glued framing. Theres just no way. Nails are so yesterday.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

macography said:


> sot, I'm about to report people, you should know who you are....



I gotta say....you're about one stressful incident away from turning into maco_Gacy._


----------



## macography (Jun 21, 2009)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> Whou you calling sot, sot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S.O.T. It means stay on topic, or Society of Toxicology


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

macography said:


> sot, I'm about to report people, you should know who you are....


 :shutup:


----------

